# These little guys might be mine soon!



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Awww there stunning, good luck  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww they are actually the most gorgeous piggies!!!!!!!


----------

